# Stansbury Lake



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know there used to be bass in this lake, but there was a massive fish die off a few winters ago. My question is has anyone fished this lake since that? Is there a population of bass in there? I go to school at stansbury high school and wouldn't mind throwing in a line at lunch occasionally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

There's fish in there

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Problem is that over 90% of the shoreline is private. You are really limited on where you can fish.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Problem is that over 90% of the shoreline is private. You are really limited on where you can fish.


Yeah I'm thinking the best access points are near the dock, bridge, and millpond. I'm only about 5 minutes or less away so it really couldn't hurt. Ever caught anything out here?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it has catfish, bluegill, bass and carp

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

